# Uknown Australian Tall Frame



## Ghosty! (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi all,

Been working away tidying and servicing this tall frame rider lately.

Pinch bolt bottom bracket would put this in the teens for Australia, although it's hard to date these fittings made machines without the original paint and decals. With so many bespoke bike makers in business in Australia around this time, bikes were often made from old stock fittings for a cheaper price if need be.

Interesting chain and seat stays on this one which is cool. Cranks are Williams eight inch stamped "P" for 1930, 50t Williams chainring is stamped "K" making it 1925 which adds to the mystery of this ones birth date.

Pedals (soaking in degreaser) BB and headset are Brampton, with unknown bars, stem and saddle. Saddle did have a name plate at some time, attached with a single rivet. 

Wheels (28x1 3/8 642) are off a 1925 roadster, which is next in line, while I wait for some 28x1 1/2(635) cream schwalbes to rock up for the original set with an Eadie coaster.....The latter wheel size being pretty hard to come by in Australia as we stuck with the bigger 642mm wheels on bikes till the seventies on some bikes! 

I just degreaser the whole bike and used a small, brass wire brush and  0000 steel wool to get all the crap off everything. Nickel came up a treat on most parts, except the drive side crank  which must have been the side exposed to the weather wherever it was stored in Tasmania.....some how it made it over here to Western Oz?

Pedals will be on in the next day or so, then it's off to do some skiddies on the gravel tracks around town!

Cheers, 
Phil


----------



## mikey-motorbikey (Aug 8, 2016)

gday Ghosty that cycle is way earlier than teens  looks like its got traits from a few makers,bsa looking guard bridge on upper rear frame fork,but the lower tubes got me thinking premier,i reckon its Aust built goood stuff


----------



## Ghosty! (Aug 8, 2016)

Hey MM yeah it's definitely a bitsa. 
Thanks for the lead on Premier, I'll do some research. 
Cheers mate


----------



## mikey-motorbikey (Aug 8, 2016)

I didn't mean to say its a bitsa ,stuff like the  chainwheel may have been changed to keep it in service ,like you said just about every suburb of every town /city in Australia had a cycle builder so putting a maker on it could be tuff ,it has survived real well compared to most antique cycles ive found here ,people really got their moneys worth over here cheers mikey from queensland


----------



## Ghosty! (Aug 8, 2016)

Yeah man I understand! 
This one has held up sweet. Re-used the original cotters, and everything came apart really easy,
One weird thing is that the top of the head tube has a press in cup that then houses the regular race, might have been a repair, Ive never seen it before, they've all been integrated.
What's your take?
Cheers


----------



## chitown (Aug 8, 2016)

Maybe a Lewis Cycles built? I've always been interested in learning more about Lewis Cycles in Australia. Interesting fact is there was a builder in the USofA named Lewis Cycles. Formed by George S Lewis who was president of Premier Cycles  in 1913 that sourced parts from England onto US built frames and worked as VP for Mead Cycle Co who also outfitted the same English running gear on US built frames. G S Lewis went on to design the first Silver Kings made from aluminum and in 1937 he was building lightweights with BSA lugs & cranks, 4130 aircraft tubing and Bayliss Wiley hubs built for export to England. 

Great machine you've got there no matter who built it.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 9, 2016)

A beautiful machine, love the sweep of the bars.
Be careful when you start with the 'skiddies' Phil, that looks like a long way down from that tall frame!


----------



## Ghosty! (Aug 9, 2016)

Great info Chitown, you've given me something new to study! Cheers

dnc1, I forgot how tall it is, I'm 6'2 and have to lean it over heaps to get onto the thing. I'm layed up at the moment so haven't ridden it yet, next week!

Cheers guys
Phil


----------



## chitown (Aug 9, 2016)

Here is some great info and lit on Lewis Cycle in Australia.

http://earlymotor.com/lewis/ephemera/index.htm

http://earlymotor.com/lewis/ephemera/html/1905booklet.htm



 



And some more great pics from there:


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 10, 2016)

So just how tall is it?


----------



## Ghosty! (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanks Chi will check it out!

dnc it's 25.5" which seems to be the perfect size for me at 6'2.

The inaugural ride for me is tomorrow.

Been out of action for the last couple of months and not supposed to do anything like riding,  or anything else that's fun for that matter. 

Tomorrow I ride!


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Cheers Phil.
The Veteran Cycle Club here in the UK has been running a feature on tall frames recently, including some around & above the 30" mark, which is huge for a safety bicycle.
My '57 Raleigh is 24.5" and I'm only 5'11" and that's like sitting on a high wheeler for me!
Look forward to hearing of your first ride on that fantastic looking cycle.


----------



## locomotion (Aug 13, 2016)

love the build of that frame, if you ever get it blasted for paint, take a picture,  I would like to see the welding job!


----------



## Ghosty! (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi Locomotion, this one will be staying as is. So the welding will remain a mystery. Certainly rides nicely....besides a slightly bent crank.
Cheers
Phil


----------

